# Cage bar spacing



## Jammy

Hi everyone

I have today got a very cheap cage with bar spacing of 1cm is that too large for most Doe's ? I have 2 that are nearly 7 weeks and teeny tiny and 2 that are double the smaller 2's size.

The cage is great with ladders and platforms which i can make really interesting for them so should i go ahead and try it or best not to ?

Many thanks
Juliet xx


----------



## Cait

10mm is too big, they will easily get out. If you want to use the cage you could mesh over it with 5mm mesh - other than that it sounds more suitable for a Syrian hamster.


----------



## Jammy

MouseBreeder said:


> 10mm is too big, they will easily get out. If you want to use the cage you could mesh over it with 5mm mesh - other than that it sounds more suitable for a Syrian hamster.


Thankyou i did think this myself but thought it doesnt hurt to ask the experts  I actually bought it with 1 of my Syrians in mind but just thought the meeces would love all the levels


----------



## Jammy

Ok i now have the chance of a lovely cage from a friend very cheaply the bars are 10mm what do you think ?


----------



## Rowangate

Jammy said:


> Ok i now have the chance of a lovely cage from a friend very cheaply the bars are 10mm what do you think ?


10mm is the same as 1cm so I think you will find your answer is the same as already given by Cait


----------



## Cait

As I said before...



MouseBreeder said:


> 10mm is too big, they will easily get out. If you want to use the cage you could mesh over it with 5mm mesh - other than that it sounds more suitable for a Syrian hamster.


----------



## Jammy

I am sorry that i asked again


----------



## julieszoo

I have kept adult mice in a Ruffy with no probblems, but I would think babies could get out easily, especially where the door catches are. Duna type tanks (with dwarf hamster bars in the lid) are fine, the savic mickey max is a nice cage with narrow bars designed for mice (and currently a bit cheaper in pets at home), perfecto tanks have very fine mesh lids, or get any old glass tank and make a lid from the 5mm squared weldmesh that you can buy in panels from garden centres and diy stores.


----------

